
When TCP sockets refuse to die - soheilpro
https://blog.cloudflare.com/when-tcp-sockets-refuse-to-die/
======
sohkamyung
Yeah, TCP socket timeouts can be an issue.

I recall developing a embedded product that was to interact with a Microsoft
music server to retrieve and playback music from it (sorry, this was many
years ago and the details are hazy). We had a problem with our embedded TCP/IP
stack running out of TCP connections (it was limited due to memory
considerations) when skipping songs on the server and it was due to the server
keeping TCP connections open even after we had indicated we wanted to close it
and open a new one (for the next song). Eventually, we had to 'break' with the
TCP/IP spec and force a TCP reset on our end to close the port and reclaim the
memory.

~~~
foxyv
TCP pools and connections are part of why I'm excited about reactive design
right now. Although it still doesn't address the problem with a bunch of TCP
timeouts eating my entire connection pool if the firewall team locks out our
production servers again...

